# Modded Liquid Live Wallpapers w/Modded Nexus Wallpapers



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is a modded version of liquid live wallpapers, just side load through adb and let it copy over your current version. I am new here, if there is a thanks button hit it please if you like.


----------

